# weather/dojo loach



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

for those of you who have them, are they good scavengers? will they eat extra flakes and sift through my substrate? at all? i had a pleco but he had some bad ich so im replacing him. i just dont think this guy will be adequate


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ebaun said:


> for those of you who have them, are they good scavengers? will they eat extra flakes and sift through my substrate? at all? i had a pleco but he had some bad ich so im replacing him. i just dont think this guy will be adequate


they are excellent one of the best. they love to dig and spend most of their day scooten around lookin for food.


----------

